# Rex inheritance?



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

I bred a rex himi to a texel himi and would up with a huge litter, culled down to four- now I have what looks like two siamese and two himi or PEW babies. Only one of them with curly whiskers :?

Am I correct in assuming that since rex is dominant, all of these babies should be either rex or texel? The other three babies have straight whiskers and appear to be standard coat. I'm not complaining- I love the standard coat- but I'm quite confused!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Since Rex is dominant, each parent may have only one copy of the gene. Since that means each of that parents parent may have a copy of not-Rex, you'll get some non-Rex babies. Just poor luck. :/


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for clearing that up  I'm fine with it- was just initially quite baffled when I noticed the babies were all standard!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If Rex were recessive, and both parents being rex, you'd have all Rex/texel babies.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What's the difference between rex and texel? I'm only familiar with rex.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I don't know if I'm right, just going by pictures I have seen but a texel looks like the longer coated version of a Rex.


----------



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> What's the difference between rex and texel? I'm only familiar with rex.


I'm new at this, but this is my understanding (also, sorry the pictures are so huge):

Texel is a mix of angora and rex.

Texel has long guard hairs whereas rex should not. A bad rex can look like a standard mouse with a thick coat.

My Haiku is a bad rex because his coat has no curl:










But a texel has a longer coat, so a bad texel will look more like an angora.

Most of my mice are texel:


----------

